# AF arrived so BFN



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

AF arrived last night so its over for me


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so sorry hunny  
i hope month 2 is your month xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Sorry Nikki.  Did they monitor you on this clomid cycle  Hope round two is the one for you!!! 

strawbs xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys trying not to get too upset but proving harder and harder as the days going on.


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry Nikki, but please do not loose hope.  So many people fall within 6 months, even within the first 3 months.  I know the thought of another 5 months is not very appealing but it does work and please try to be positive   .

It is natural to feel down for a few days when AF arrives but try and pick yourself up and give it your best shot this month.

Love and hugs

Tracy
xx


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi mrs nikki,

sorry youre feeling down today, i had a good cry too. Did a test this morning BFN, but the witch isn't here yet so guess i should stay  
Hope you feel better soon, we can't let this beat us xxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry your feeling so down  

Lets hope month 2 is the month fo you!

Bendybird.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks guys I am starting 2nd round tomorrow so .

Bubbleicious sorry for you too hun


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Mrs Nikki

 for this month hunny!

S
xxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Miss nikki..hang in there hun...it will happen your body just has to get used to the changes. Hope the 2nd cycle isn't too bad and you survive the next 5 days....
A  big hug
Gossips.xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Mrs Nikki

Haven't spoken for a while, but I thought I'd drop a line to send a big   to you on your disappointing news. Sorry it didn't work out this time, but there's every chance that it will before too long ... never say never.

In the meantime, try to look forward (if you can) to the next month's cycle. It's always helpful to have something to focus on and feel     about.

Wish you luck and lots of love!

Jaff
xx


----------

